# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  قال الله تعالي " قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا "

## الطُفيل بن عمرو

*قال المولي تبارك وتعالي
قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ (58) يونس
يقول الإمام السعدي رحمه الله
{ قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ } الذي هو القرآن، الذي هو أعظم نعمة ومنة وفضل تفضل الله به على عباده { وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ } الدين والإيمان، وعبادة الله ومحبته ومعرفته. { فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ } من متاع الدنيا ولذاتها.
فنعمة الدين المتصلة بسعادة الدارين، لا نسبة بينها، وبين جميع ما في الدنيا، مما هو مضمحل زائل عن قريب ، وإنما أمر الله تعالى بالفرح بفضله ورحمته، لأن ذلك مما يوجب انبساط النفس ونشاطها، وشكرها لله تعالى، وقوتها، وشدة الرغبة في العلم والإيمان الداعي للازدياد منهما، وهذا فرح محمود، بخلاف الفرح بشهوات الدنيا ولذاتها، أو الفرح بالباطل، فإن هذا مذموم كما قال الله تعالى عن قوم قارون له: { لا تَفْرَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْفَرِحِينَ } ، وكما قال تعالى في الذين فرحوا بما عندهم من الباطل المناقض لما جاءت به الرسل: { فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَرِحُوا بِمَا عِنْدَهُمْ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ }. أهــ تفسير السعدي

يقول ابن القيم ررحمه الله  قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون قال أبو سعيد الخدري فضل الله القرآن ، ورحمته أن جعلكم من أهله وقال هلال بن يساف بالإسلام الذي هداكم إليه وبالقرآن الذي علمكم إياه هو خير مما تجمعون من الذهب والفضة وكذلك قال ابن عباس والحسن وقتادة  فضله الإسلام ورحمته  القرآن وقالت طائفة من السلف  فضله القرآن ورحمته الإسلام 
والتحقيق  أن كلا منهما فيه الوصفان الفضل والرحمة وهما الأمران اللذان امتن الله بهما على رسوله عليه الصلاة و السلام فقال " وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلَا الْإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا وَإِنَّكَ لَتَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ" ، والله سبحانه إنما رفع من رفع بالكتاب والإيمان ووضع من وضع بعدمها . أهــ إغاثة اللهفان

ويقول قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذكلك فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون فأمر سبحانه عباده المؤمنين المهتدين أن يفرحوا بفضله ورحمته وقد دارت عبارات السلف على أن الفضل والرحمة هو العلم والإيمان والقرآن وهما اتباع الرسول وهذا من أعظم الرحمة التي يرحم الله بها من يشاء من عباده فإن الأمن والعافية والسرور ولذة القلب ونعيمه وبهجته وطمأنينته مع الإيمان والهدى إلى طريق الفلاح والسعادة ، والخوف والهم والغم والبلاء والألم والقلق مع الضلال والحيرة . أهــ إغاثة اللهفان

نسأل الله أن نكون من أهل الفضل والرحمة وأن نكون من الفائزين في الآخرة ( اللهم آمين )*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *[CENTER]نسأل الله أن نكون من أهل الفضل والرحمة وأن نكون من الفائزين في الآخرة ( اللهم آمين )*


آمين ، نفع الله بك .

----------

